# Hannibal Dam



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Anyone fish at the Hannibal Dam ? I went last week off the piers in New Martinsville but didn't have any luck. I figure it's a week or two off just like the other dams


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

I was there and takes to a few guys .. They said its been pretty awfull since November... Is this tbird?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep Musky. That's Tbird


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

I was in New Martinsville today and did a drive by on the locks. No one fishing yet!


----------

